# Sommerzeit-makrellenzeit



## Peter5 (14. Juni 2009)

Guten Abend boardies,

ich möchte diese Woche nach Holland (Scheveningen) auf Makrelle fahren.
Wollte euch fragen ob jemand schon  auf Makrelle war und wie der Fang denn so aussieht......


----------



## Peter5 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sommerzeit-makrellenzeit*

Schon gut, war gestern da (Scheveningen ).

Habe nicht viel gefangen, ich alleine etwa
 150 Stück. 

Bei Nachbarn sah es ähnlich aus. 

Die Makrellen waren außergewöhlich groß, dies stellte mich einigermaßen zufrieden.

Morgens bis ca. 12 war nichts los bis auf ein Paar Makrellen dann waren die Möwen auf einmal da, es ging dann los.  

Bin nicht zufrieden mit der Reederei Trip. Man musste dem Bootsführer fast jedes Mal mit dem Finger zeigen , an welcher Stelle vermutlich der Fisch is.


                                                        Gruß an alle


----------



## Brasse10 (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sommerzeit-makrellenzeit*



Peter5 schrieb:


> Schon gut, war gestern da (Scheveningen ).
> 
> Habe nicht viel gefangen, ich alleine etwa
> 150 Stück.
> ...




Wieviel wolltest du denn fangen ??


----------



## graetsche (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sommerzeit-makrellenzeit*

Hallo,

 wir waren gestern, am 25. Juni, von Scheveningen aus unterwegs, zu zweit zweit waren es dann ca. 150 Stck.! 
Reicht auch aus!
Also ich kann nichts gegen die Rederei Trip sagen#6 alle waren sehr freundlich.
Alle anderen Angler auf dem Schiff waren auch zufrieden, die größe der Makrelen war eher mittel, richtig große waren bei uns in der Kiste selten.


Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Bullwide (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sommerzeit-makrellenzeit*

Hi 

fahre seit mind. 8 Jahre jedes Jahr mit der Reederei Trip , und muss leider sagen 
das es wirklich schlechter geworden ist und es den Anschein hat der Skipper bliebe 
lieber 50 m vor dem Schwarm stehen . 
Aber wenn ich ehrlich bin kann ich ihn bei solchen Anglern wie Peter5 gut verstehen .
Anstatt sich mit 50-100 Fischen zufrieden zugeben müssen es 200 nein besser 300 Fische sein die dann bis zum nächsten Jahr zum grössten Teil in der Truhe vergammeln .
Klasse statt masse , wenn jeder Angeler am Tag 200-300 Fische fangen will , bei x leuten auf dem Schiff und x Schiffen , können die Reedereien am ende der Saison erstmal stunden fahren bis Sie überhaubt nen Schwarm finden .
Makrelen gibt es genug aber halt kommen nicht alle Schwärme soweit in Küstennähe das es sich für die kleinen Kutter lohnt .
Das nächstemal also besser nicht Vater, Mutter, Onkel , Tante , Bruder , Schwester , Nichten und Neffen Makrelen versprechen sondern für sich Fangen UND DANN SIND 100 GENUG !!!!!

Greetz der Bull


----------



## Danni83 (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sommerzeit-makrellenzeit*

Boah, da geh´ ich ja echt kaputt...
Wie kann man mit 150 Fischen nicht zufrieden sein???
Hoffe nur auf dem Kutter waren Angler wie Peter5 die Ausnahme. Kannst echt froh sein, dass ich nicht mit an Board war, sonst hättest du du die Nordsee mal etwas näher kennengelernt!
Und nur mal nebenbei: der Fisch, den du meintest heißt MAKRELE, nicht MakreLLe 
Vielleicht regen dich die Reaktionen auf deine Mail mal zum Nachdenken an...
Grüße an alle die mich verstehen, 
Sorry, aber musste mal Luft machen!


----------



## Pangasius29 (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sommerzeit-makrellenzeit*

war auch schon mal mit der trip draussen, war recht zufrieden nur sehr voll war es, möchte deswegen nächste Woche die Rederij Vrolijk ausprobieren, war einer von euch schon mit den draussen. Was hält Ihr von dem Schiff?
*http://www.rederijvrolijk.nl/html/german/index.htm*


----------



## angelsaxe (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sommerzeit-makrellenzeit*

hab die per email angefragt zweimal keine antwort erhalten.


Pangasius29 schrieb:


> war auch schon mal mit der trip draussen, war recht zufrieden nur sehr voll war es, möchte deswegen nächste Woche die Rederij Vrolijk ausprobieren, war einer von euch schon mit den draussen. Was hält Ihr von dem Schiff?


----------



## Danni83 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sommerzeit-makrellenzeit*

Hallo Angelsaxe...
Am besten erreichst du die telefonisch!


----------



## Pangasius29 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sommerzeit-makrellenzeit*



Danni83 schrieb:


> Hallo Angelsaxe...
> Am besten erreichst du die telefonisch!


warst Du denn zufrieden von der Rederei? kann ich da genau so ein Gedränge erwarten wie bei der Groen oder der Trip? Fahre am Samstag mit der Estrella raus.
Danke schon mal.


----------



## angelsaxe (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sommerzeit-makrellenzeit*

kannst mir was zu groen sagen? gedränge? fahren von denen alle drei auf makrele oder nur die fortuna? wo sind die besten plätze? denke links u. rechts neben dem kapitänshaus u. weiter nach vorne hin. kann man nachts aufs schiff oder muss man vor irgendeinem tor warten bevor man aufs schiff kann?


----------



## Pangasius29 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommerzeit-makrellenzeit*

war bis jetzt einmal (letztes Jahr im August) mit der Groen raus, waren mit der Fortuna, aber ich glaube die anderen fahren auch raus. Kapitän war sehr nett und angagiert, es waren einfach viel zu viele leute auf dem schiff, es waren viele familien mit kindern am angeln, es gab großes durcheinander, da viele kids nur mit ca 50gr bleien geangelt haben. keine ahnung ob du auf das schiff darfst, bin wie alle anderen auch einfach nachts "draufgesprungen". zu den besten plätzen kann ich nichts sagen, wir waren in der mitte und es war ok. weiss auch nicht genau wo es am besten ist. wünsche dir schon mal viel glück, berichte mal, wie es war.


----------



## angelsaxe (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommerzeit-makrellenzeit*

hallo allerseits, nun berichte ich mal um halb 7 dort angekommen erstmal die ruten aufs boot welches schon mit ca. 80 anderen anglern besetzt war nun noch einen guten platz finden wobei ich recht schnell zum glück noch fündig wurde. links u. rechts neben mir waren sehr freundliche niederländer die allzeit stets hilfsbereit u. freundlich waren. mehr als manch anderer doofer deutscher!!! dann war da noch son komiker angelverein senioren die teils mit zuwenig blei angelten es nicht drauf hatten u. dadurch bandsalatat öfter produzierten. kleiner tipp den vielen alkohol in rauhen mengen mal sein lassen. geht wohl nicht da alki. schade. weiter zum geschehen. dann reingegangen bezaht auch eis welches wir später in einer lagerhalle nach dem angeln abholen konnten. wir fuhren als erstes raus um kurz vor acht glaube ich die anderen schiffe von vrolic das einzige, die drei von trip u. albatros noch ein paar glaube ich nach uns. wir waren auch halbe std. länger draussen. der kapitän war supa angargiert freundliche besatzung, nach ca. 1 1/2 std. ausfahrt der erste stop. hier kamen die ersten makrelen hoch aber noch vereinzelt bis wir uns näher u. näher an die möwenschwärme rangetastet hatten. plötzlich rappelte es überall es kamen drei u. mehr fische pro angeler hoch. kurz weitergefahren u. wieder rumms so das ich bis 12 uhr ca. mit kollegen die kisten voll hatten. es gab noch nen seehund u. viele kleine fischschwärme zu bewundern hinter denen die makrelen herwaren. in jeder 2ten Makr. war son minifisch. waren voll im fressrausch. kurz vor ende wars nicht mehr so gut aber da angelten nurnoch die kaum wat hatten oder den hals nicht voll genug bekommen konnten. für gute stimmung sorte immer mein holl. nachbar der morgens wie er meinte nicht auf klo war u. alle 10 min. sich durch komische geräusche bemerktbar machte. seine arme frau daneben. hihi. die besoffenen vom angelverein haben sich auch noch gut selber gegenseitig gehakt der eine schrie wie ochse am spiess n haken in die backe. kleinen sonnenbrand noch bekommen u. endlich mal was farbe bekommen. die andern kähne hatten glaube ich auch sehr gut gefangen. passte halt alles an dem tag wie ich hörte auch am freitag. die besten 09. laut michel groen. auchso da hat noch einer son riesenhering gefangen. hoffe euch hat mein beitrag gefallen.LG:vik:#hPS jetzt mal mein blutberinseltes t-shirt wechseln gehe hihi u. unter die dusche u. heia bubu.


----------



## Danni83 (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommerzeit-makrellenzeit*

Schön, dass du eine gute Tour hinter dir hast.
Wir werden im August wieder fahren, weiß aber noch nicht mit welcher Reederei, habe ich vom Arbeitskollegen buchen lassen...
Werde aber berichten!
Gruß, die Danni!


----------



## Pangasius29 (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommerzeit-makrellenzeit*

Ich kann Angelsaxe nur Recht geben, war am Samstag mit Vrolijk raus. Es war genial, so viele Möwen und Makrelen hab ich noch nie gesehen. Nach zwei Stunden hab ich nur sporadisch geangelt. War alles perfekt. Gruß


----------



## derthomasgl (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommerzeit-makrellenzeit*

Hallo Makrellenangler!

Ich möchte bald auch auf Makrellen von Scheveningen aus versuchen zu angeln.Kann mir jemand von Euch erfahrenen Anglern ein Paar Tips geben wie ich mich vorbereiten soll. Makrellenpaternoster sind schon gekauft,nur weiss ich nicht mit welcher Beschwerung spricht Bleie oder Pilker am Ende der Montage ich angeln soll. Wie schwer soll der Pilker sein, muss ich verschiedene Gewichte haben?Hab ne starke 100gramm Angelrute,reicht sie denn?Brauche ich dann auch ne dicke Jacke oder reicht eine Sommerbekleidung?
Über jeden Tipp würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Gruss

Thomas aus Bochum


----------



## Bullwide (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommerzeit-makrellenzeit*

@ derthomasgl

Ich werd mal versuchen dir ein paar Tips zugeben , denke deine rute dürfte OK sein , 
das wurfgewicht ist nicht ganz so wichtig , weil du kaum werfen musst , bist ja mitten auf dem Meer .
Also wir angeln immer mit bleien um die 100-120 gramm .
Als Paternoster würde ich Dir zu welchen raten die flurozierende Kügelchen haben.
Starke wirbel sollten eine selbstverständlichkeit sein .
Denk an einen Eimer mit Seil , dann kannst du bei Stopps wasser zum reinigen und hältern deiner Fische an Bord holen. Ausserdem ein stück Seil womit du während der Fahrt deine Angel an der Reeling festbinden kannst.
Wenns ans Fischen geht lässt du einfach deine montage in wasser gleiten , stoppst sie alle 5 meter kurz ab und kannst so feststellen in welcher tiefe der Schwarm steht .
Wenn du am grund angekommen bist lässt du die montage einpaar mal wippen und kurbelst dann wieder meter für meter hoch und stoppst alle paar meter und wieder wippen 
Die bisse merkst du dann , kannste glauben 
Zum anziehen würde ich immer auch etwas regenfestes langes mitnehmen , besser ibesser.
Hoffe ich konnte dir etwas helfen 

Petri Heil 

P.S. vergess nicht bevor du morgens ablegst dir Eis im Hafen zu bestellen , kannst du da machen wo du für die Fahrt bezahlst. Dann bekommst du deinen Fang auch frisch nachhaus.


----------



## derthomasgl (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommerzeit-makrellenzeit*

an Bullwide,

vielen Dank für Deine Tipps. Ich werde mich genauso vorbereiten wie Du es beschrieben hast. Werde nächsten Samstag den 18.07 nach Scheveningen fahren und mein erstes Angeln auf Makrele versuchen.Hoffe auf ein gutes Wetter und keine so grossen Wellen.

Ist eigentlich eine starke Meeresrute und eine kleine Multirolle beim Angeln auf Makrele von Vorteil?

Gruss

Thomas


----------



## Theradon (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommerzeit-makrellenzeit*

Also in Scheveningen läuft grade überhaubt nicht viel. Bekannte von uns waren heute da und es wurden auf allen Boten wenig gefangen soweit ich weiß war das höchste 35 und der schnitt bei 20.

Ich fahr am 3 August nach den Heldern mal sehen wies läuft


----------



## Jockel13883 (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommerzeit-makrellenzeit*

Hallo Angelsaxe, falls du hier noch mitließt, bitte leere doch mal dein Postfach, muss dir noch ne PN wegen der Tour am 3.8. schreiben.


----------



## derthomasgl (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommerzeit-makrellenzeit*



Theradon schrieb:


> Also in Scheveningen läuft grade überhaubt nicht viel. Bekannte von uns waren heute da und es wurden auf allen Boten wenig gefangen soweit ich weiß war das höchste 35 und der schnitt bei 20.
> 
> Ich fahr am 3 August nach den Heldern mal sehen wies läuft


 
Hallo,

wird in Den Helder auch auf Marele geangelt?Läuft das MAkrelenangeln genauso ab wie in Scheveningen?

Gruss


----------



## Theradon (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommerzeit-makrellenzeit*

ja es wird auf makrelen geangenlt aber wie es dort abläuft weiß ich nicht aber ich denke so ähnlich


----------



## Bullwide (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommerzeit-makrellenzeit*

@ derthomasgl

Wann fährst du denn nach schevenigen zum Angeln ?
Wir fahren am 23 August dorthin .

Gruss Bull


----------



## derthomasgl (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommerzeit-makrellenzeit*



Bullwide schrieb:


> @ derthomasgl
> 
> Wann fährst du denn nach schevenigen zum Angeln ?
> Wir fahren am 23 August dorthin .
> ...


 
Hi,

ich habe für den kommenden Samstag den 18.07.09 für 4 Personen  Platz auf Estrella reserviert.Allerdings haben mir paar Leute wegen Hochzeitsfeier abgesagt und das Wetter soll schlecht werden.Also bin ich noch am überlegen ob ich überhaupt dahin fahren sollte.

Gruss

Thomas


----------



## angelsaxe (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommerzeit-makrellenzeit*

was kosten makr. vorfächer, wenn man die an bord kauft? wei´ß jemand ob man bei rederei vrolijk eis kaufen kann?
danke für info


----------



## Krugli (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommerzeit-makrellenzeit*

Hi Angelsaxe,

schau mal hier nach: /www.rederijvrolijk.nl/ |supergri

Wegen Eis würde ich telef. nachfragen. #6

Ich fahre am 1.08.09 nach Scheveningen, haben ne Tour mit der Trip Tender (Charter) gebucht.
Wetter wird wohl mitspielen, Hauptsache die Makis ham auch genug schmacht und Bock auf Kunstköder.
Ansonsten is auch genug Bier geordert. 
Werde mal schreiben wie es war. :vik:

Bis dann,
denn gestern war heute noch morgen.


----------



## schnupp (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommerzeit-makrellenzeit*

Hallo zusammen,
war am Montag mit nem Kumpel mit der Rederij Groen auf Makrelen unterwegs.
Haben um ca. 12.00Uhr aufgehört zu angeln,da wir schon über 200 Makrelen gefangen hatten.

War schon erschreckend wie einige Angler in einen wahren Blutrausch verfielen.#d

Einige der Angler fischten mit 10 Seitenarmen und kamen so auf einige hundert Makrelen.

Zu Beginn lief das Angeln sehr schleppend. Nach den ersten 6 Driften, hatten wir zu zweit gerade mal 8 Makrelen.

Doch danach machte der Kapitän einen riesen Schwarm aus und es ging Schlag auf Schlag#6



Eis bekommst du bei allen Rederijen.Kannst das Eis an Bord bestellen und bei Ankunft im Hafen abholen.

Der Sack Eis kostet 8 Euro (20 oder 25 Kg)

Gruss

Chris#h


----------



## angelsaxe (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommerzeit-makrellenzeit*

danke für infos. aber was kosten denn jetzt gute vorfächer an bord. gibts da nicht nen angelladen oder hab ich mich verguckt vom anlegeplatz der fortuna letztens meine ich gesehen.fahre am nächsten samstag mit der estrella von vrolijk. hoffe wetter spielt mit einer ahnung wie es da werden soll? so ähnlich ging es auch mit groen bei der letzten ausfahrt. nach paar stops riesen schwarm zack zack. konntest abgefranztes vorfach runterlassen trotzdem bissen die wie verrückt konnte um 12 angeln einstellen. hoffe wird wieder so. dann bin ich auch froh wenn wir früher im hafen sind wie groen. die fahren sind um 16uhr immer erst im hafen. hoffe nur die soviele fische fangen, die auch verwerten können sonst wäre es sehr schade. denk mir auch die ham ne meise die immer bis zum ende angeln müssen u. mit 3 eimern pro mann nach hause gehen müssen. leztens waren es türken. haben halt ne riesen familie aber die sollen selber kommen und ihre fische fangen denke ich mir...komme mit denen klar nix gegen die benehmen sich ja u. sind meist freundlich...


----------



## derthomasgl (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommerzeit-makrellenzeit*

@ derthomasgl:

wir fahren schon morgen früh nach Scheveningen,also am 01.08.2009.

Gruss derthomasgl

Wann fährst du denn nach schevenigen zum Angeln ?
Wir fahren am 23 August dorthin .

Gruss Bull[/QUOTE]


----------



## angelsaxe (4. August 2009)

*AW: Sommerzeit-makrellenzeit*

und wie wars?


----------



## Angler08/15 (4. August 2009)

*AW: Sommerzeit-makrellenzeit*

Hallo,

wir waren am 02.08.09  mit der Trip Senior von Scheveningen aus auf Makrelenfang. Der DoMa Club Westrich hatte den Kutter gescharter und wir hatten das Glück und durften als Gäste mitfahren. Danke hierfür nochmal, ist ne nette lustige Truppe. #6

Empfehlen kann ich diesen Kutter nicht, zum einen gab es z.B. keine Fischkörbe als Zwischenlager, die Toilettenanlage ist nicht zu empfehlen, als wir dann einmal einen Platz hatten wo Makrelen standen, war nach ca. 5 Minuten Schluss mit der Angelei und es ging weiter. 
Bei eigentlich ruhigem Wasser schaffte der Kapitän es auch nicht das Boot ruhig hinzustellen, so daß einiger maßen vernünftiges Angeln möglich war. Die meiste Zeit verbrachte man deshalb damit, die Schnüre auseinander zutüddeln. 
Er hatte auch irgendwie ein "gutes Händchen"  um beim fahren jede Welle so mit zunehmen, das die Wellen nur so über die Reeling donnerten und einiges Zubehör sich auf dem Boot verteilte. Und es war nicht meine erste Hochseefahrt die ich mitgemacht habe, war schon ca. 10 mal raus, einmal sogar mit einem Kutter in Seenot.
Gefangen wurde auch nicht so gut, wir hatten mit 3,5 Personen 26 Makrelen.

Also mein Fazit,

nächstes Jahr wieder auf Makrele aber von unserer Küste aus, nicht mehr mit den Roten.

Von hier aus viele Grüße an den DoMa Club Westrich aus Dortmund, tolle Truppe gerne mal wieder :vik:

Gruss
Frank


----------



## Obi Wan (4. August 2009)

*AW: Sommerzeit-makrellenzeit*

Ja der DO-MA Clup ist schon ne super Truppe leider hatte meine mom ihren 70igsten und sie feierte am sa da war ich leider nicht mehr in der lage am so früh mit zu fahren.
Waren dann aber mit 3 mann am mo in schevening mit der anderen reederei raus also so ein reinfall wir waren ca 30 mann an bord und der kaptain war echt mieß hat alles daran getan das wenig bis nichts gefangen wurde stand nicht zur drift und als sich die anderen boote zusammengefunden hatten weil die wohl einen schwarm ausgemacht hatten waren wir die ersten die da wieder weg fuhren.
Ich selber habe in der 5 oder 8 drift einen full haus gehabt mit 5 und dann nochmal eine der rechte mann hatte ganze 2 und dann mein kumpell ne 0 nummer der andere von uns war auf der anderen seite und hatte ganze 4 neben mir war noch ne jugendgruppe mit 4 jugendlichen und 2 erwachsenen davon hatte einer 4 fische und der rest auch 0
hätte die ausfahrt noch 15 min länger gedauert hätten ein paar leute den kapitän gelüncht mit uns eingeschlossen.
Werde es mal nächstes jahr von bensersil oder so aus probieren und natürlich beim do-ma-clup anmelden.
Gruß Dirk


----------



## derthomasgl (4. August 2009)

*AW: Sommerzeit-makrellenzeit*

[Q


Hallo,

wie viele Angler waren auf dem Schiff drauf als du am Montag geangelt hast?

Gruss




UOTE=schnupp;2586142]Hallo zusammen,
war am Montag mit nem Kumpel mit der Rederij Groen auf Makrelen unterwegs.
Haben um ca. 12.00Uhr aufgehört zu angeln,da wir schon über 200 Makrelen gefangen hatten.

War schon erschreckend wie einige Angler in einen wahren Blutrausch verfielen.#d

Einige der Angler fischten mit 10 Seitenarmen und kamen so auf einige hundert Makrelen.

Zu Beginn lief das Angeln sehr schleppend. Nach den ersten 6 Driften, hatten wir zu zweit gerade mal 8 Makrelen.

Doch danach machte der Kapitän einen riesen Schwarm aus und es ging Schlag auf Schlag#6



Eis bekommst du bei allen Rederijen.Kannst das Eis an Bord bestellen und bei Ankunft im Hafen abholen.

Der Sack Eis kostet 8 Euro (20 oder 25 Kg)

Gruss

Chris#h[/QUOTE]


----------



## derthomasgl (4. August 2009)

*AW: Sommerzeit-makrellenzeit*

Hallo,

ich war am 01.08.2009 also am Samstag in Scheveningen.Wir sind mit dem Schiff Estrella rausgfahren.Das Schiff war richtig voll.Wir sind erst um 8 Uhr 20 rausgefahren, weil es chotische Zustände auf dem Schiff gab.Da haben viele Angler(darunter viele Holländer!)erst kurz vor 8 Uhr die Karte gekauft und landeten bei uns auf dem Schiff obwohl an der Relling kein Platz mehr war.Plötzlich wurde klar dass viele den falschen Schiff aufgesucht haben.Auf einmal wanderten ca.50 Leute auf ein anderes Schiff und wir konnten rausfahen.
Gefangen habe ich 14 Fische,mein Kumpel hatte um die 40 Makrelen.Im durchschnitt wurden 10 bis 30 Fische gefangen.
Ich hatte  das Gefühl dass unser Schiff nicht so agil war wie die anderen Schiffe.
Was wurde denn von den anderen Redereien oder anderen Schiffen an dem Samstag gefangen,weisst jemand von Euch Bescheid?

Gruss


----------



## Marco199 (5. August 2009)

*AW: Sommerzeit-makrellenzeit*

also wir waren am Montag den 3.8 in scheveningen und sind mit der redereij grön rausgefahren und ich kann nur sagen das wir von vorne bis hinten verarscht wurden...in den ersten 3 stunden hatten wir mit 5 mann ganze 2 makrelen... dann sind wir in richtung der anderen 2 schiffe von der redereij trip gefahren und sahen nur wie sie alle ihre makrelen gefangen haben, ich schätze mal an dem einen standort 30-40 makrelen pro kopf danach aber auch nichts mehr...unser kapitän ist jedoch nicht in den schwarm gefahren sondern hat ca. 20-30 meter entfernt gehalten sodass wir wieder keine makrelen gefangen haben... nach 8 stunden hatten wir dann ganze 4 makrelen mit 5 personen also ein absolutes NO GO !!!
die billanz zwischen dem 1.8 und 3.8 scheint ja sehr miserabel zu sein...was meint ihr wodran das liegt ? vllt am ständig wechselndem wetter, sodass wirklich keine schwärme gefunden werden oder wird man einfach nur noch abgezockt?
wir überlegen am FR den 7.8 nochmal rauszufahren, da das wetter ja die ganze woche über sonnig mit wenig wind gemeldet ist...


----------



## Hook007 (5. August 2009)

*AW: Sommerzeit-makrellenzeit*

Also wir fahren schon seit mehrer Jahren mit 7 Mann nach Den Helder mit den gleichen Booten (Mercuur oder Nestor) zum Makrelenfischen!! Wir haben um Texel immer gut gefangen. 
Nur leider fällt unsere Ausbeute immer bescheiden aus!! 
Wir haben in diesem Jahr auf der Mercuur unser negativ Rekord von nur ca. 30 Fisch pro Person (inklusiv Pfedemakrelen gerechnet) erreicht!! #d
Das war so guter Durchschnitt auf dem Schiff!!

Sind die Fangergebnisse in Scheveningen jetzt gut oder nicht?? Jeder 150 Fische wäre super!!! :vik:
Wir waren noch nie da!! Könnt ihr mir was empfehlen? Wäre auch nicht so weit für uns!!


----------



## schnupp (5. August 2009)

*AW: Sommerzeit-makrellenzeit*

Hallo zusammen,
wir waren mit ca. 20 Personen auf dem Boot.
Ich denke es war keiner dabei, der weniger als 50 Makrelen hatte.
_Ich konnte nichts negatives gegen die Rederije Groen sagen._
_Der Kapitän hat versucht ständig beim __Schwarm zu bleiben.:m_

_Ich denke es kommt auch immer auf das Auftreten der Gäste an,ob er Kapitän die Fische findet oder nicht_

_Ein grosses Problem ist, das einige direkt mit dem Ausnehmen der Fische beginnen und die Möwen damit füttern.#q_
_Hinter jedem Boot(Trip, Groen, Vrolijk) flogen massenhaft Möwen._
_Das macht es für den Kapitän natürlich nicht  einfacher die grossen Schwärme zu finden.;+_

_Ich habe für dieses Jahr genug Makrelen und werde nicht mehr raus fahren._

_Wünsche allen noch viel Glück!!!_


_Gruss_

_Chris#h_


----------



## angelsaxe (5. August 2009)

*AW: Sommerzeit-makrellenzeit*

wollte am samstag mit vrolijk raus gelesen das die estrella nicht so wenidig sein soll aber kapitän sich mühe gibt beim suchen. zuletzt vorm monat mit groen gefahren mit der fortuna super gefangen. aber hoffe der kahn kann was u. kapitän der estrella u. lag zuletzt mit schlechten fängen am wetter wie auch der mir schrieb von vrolijk. was meint ihr?


----------



## Marco199 (5. August 2009)

*AW: Sommerzeit-makrellenzeit*

was meint ihr welcher kutter in scheveningen sich am meisten mühe gibt und man am besten fängt? 
ich habe bisher mit groen in 6 jahren nur 2 mal gute erfahrungen gemacht..


----------



## Marco199 (6. August 2009)

*AW: Sommerzeit-makrellenzeit*

weiß vielleicht jemand wie am Dienstag / Mittwoch in scheveningen gefangen wurde ? |rolleyes


----------



## Jockel13883 (6. August 2009)

*AW: Sommerzeit-makrellenzeit*

Das nervigste bei groen war, dass er immer mit dem Bug oder heck voran gedriftet ist. Für die Leute, die da standen war das natürlich absolut perfekt, die haben gut gefangen, für die Mehrzahl der leute allerdings, die an der Seite standen, war das absolut *******, weil man nicht vernünftig angeln konnte, sondern ständig damit beschäftigt war, seine Montage so schnell wie möglich wieder aus dem Wasser zu bekommen, damit man nicht beim Nachbarn drinhängt.


----------



## Hook007 (7. August 2009)

*AW: Sommerzeit-makrellenzeit*



Jockel13883 schrieb:


> Das nervigste bei groen war, dass er immer mit dem Bug oder heck voran gedriftet ist. Für die Leute, die da standen war das natürlich absolut perfekt, die haben gut gefangen, für die Mehrzahl der leute allerdings, die an der Seite standen, war das absolut *******, weil man nicht vernünftig angeln konnte, sondern ständig damit beschäftigt war, seine Montage so schnell wie möglich wieder aus dem Wasser zu bekommen, damit man nicht beim Nachbarn drinhängt.


 
Jo das kenne ich auch die eine Seite fängt wie doof und die andere fischen im Trüben!! |gr:

Wenn dann noch so Experten mit Kind und Kegel ankommen mit ausgeliehenden Ruten (mit dunkler Schnur die man nicht sieht) und sich dazwischen drängen, weil sie die halbe Fahrt am :v sind, da sie am Anfang ein kleines Picknick veranstaltet haben und dann noch als höhe Punkt diese dunkle Schnur vom Bug bis Heck in der Strömung treiben lassen!! Krieg ich die Kriese!! #q 

Aber zu dem Phänomen "die Einen fangen die Anderen nicht" habe ich eine Theorie: Kann es sein, dass die Seite wo das Sonar vom Kapitän befestigt ist mehr fangen, weil der Käptn das Boot in die nähe des Sonars treiben lässt?? Oder ist das nur Einbildung???


----------



## Marco199 (8. August 2009)

*AW: Sommerzeit-makrellenzeit*

hallo zusammen.. waren jez am Montag und Freitag mit jeweils 5 personen in scheveningen und haben ganze 18 makrelen gefangen... dazu kann ich nur sagen NIE WIEDER NACH SCHEVENINGEN... kann mir vllt jemand einen anderen ort empfehlen bzw. mir eine bewertung zu Den Helder bzw. Bernersiel abgeben ??
gruß Marco


----------



## Hook007 (8. August 2009)

*AW: Sommerzeit-makrellenzeit*

@ marco

Hallo Marco,

in Den Helder kann ich dir 2 gute Schiffe nennen!!
Wir fahren jedes Jahr mit den Beiden, immer unterschiedlich wo noch Plätze frei sind. Die Beiden gehören zusammen. Sprechen sich untereinander ab und liegen auch neben einander!!
Die Nestor ist kleiner, hat aber ein größeres Ausnehmbecken, dafür fährt die Mercuur weiter raus und man hat mehr Sitzplätze und mehr Platz!!

MS Nestor
http://www.makreelvissen.nl/

MS Mercuur
http://www.sportvissenmercuur.nl/

Eigentlich haben wir immer die Truhen voll gehabt egal welches Schiff, nur in diesem Jahr war es recht schlecht!! :c Wir waren auf der Mercuur!!

Deswegen suche ich auch alternative Schiffe!! Aber ich glaube, dass dieses Jahr insgesamt sehr wenig gefangen wir!!


----------



## angelsaxe (8. August 2009)

*AW: Sommerzeit-makrellenzeit*

einer aus köln bonn ac oder die richtung fährt am kommenden samstag zeit makrelen zu angeln mit mir u. ne fahrgemeinschaft zu bilden?


----------



## angelsaxe (13. August 2009)

*AW: Sommerzeit-makrellenzeit*

wollte anfang sept. nochmal mit groen raus auf makrele jemand um die zeit schonmal rausgefahren? mit wat kann man rechnen?


----------



## angelsaxe (17. August 2009)

*AW: Sommerzeit-makrellenzeit*

ich war samstag mit vrolijk gefahren der kahn lag wie ne eins in den wellen seekrankheit war vorprogramiert bei manchen. ausbeute nur 21 stück. es wurde nur vereinzelt gefangen kein schwarm auf anderen booten sah es nicht anders aus. danach noch nen platten mir eingefangen war um 24 uhr wieder at home über 200 euro gelatzt.|krach:#q


----------



## krauthis7 (17. August 2009)

*AW: Sommerzeit-makrellenzeit*

wir waren gestern mit 4 mann von ostende und konnten etwas mehr als 350 makrelen ,2 dorsche verhaften ,es war einfach nur stress pur .


----------



## meet (17. August 2009)

*AW: Sommerzeit-makrellenzeit*



krauthis7 schrieb:


> wir waren gestern mit 4 mann von ostende und konnten etwas mehr als 350 makrelen ,2 dorsche verhaften ,es war einfach nur stress pur .



ich freu mich so :vik::vik:
nächsten Sonntag fahre ich auch ab Ostende mit em Kutter raus. Welches Schiff hast du genommen??

grüße matthias

PS: Gibts noch was noch besonderes zu berichten? Welche Paternoster haste benutzt? Dorsche auch auf Makrelen-Paternoster oder mit Pilker verhaftet?


----------



## krauthis7 (18. August 2009)

*AW: Sommerzeit-makrellenzeit*

ms albatros und nur mit makrelen patanoster
hier gibts bilder:
http://pikepoint.de.dd18436.kasserv...topic&t=538&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=15


----------



## meet (18. August 2009)

*AW: Sommerzeit-makrellenzeit*



krauthis7 schrieb:


> ms albatros und nur mit makrelen patanoster
> hier gibts bilder:
> http://pikepoint.de.dd18436.kasserv...topic&t=538&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=15




Danke, kann die Bilder leider nicht sehen, weil ich dort nicht registiert bin.
Eine Frage habe ich noch:
Kannst du mir Tips bzgl Kühlmöglichkeiten der gefangenen Fische machen?
Wie habt ihr das gemacht?
Hatte vor 2 kleine Kühltaschen mit Kühlakkus und etwas Eis mit zu nehmen. 
War bis jetzt immer zur kälteren Jahreszeit auf dem Meer und musste mir daher da nochnie Gedanken drüber machen!!

grüße matthias


----------



## krauthis7 (18. August 2009)

*AW: Sommerzeit-makrellenzeit*

mach dir 3-4 plastikflaschen mit wasser voll und ab ins eisfach ,nacherr eis in der flasche zerschlagen und über die fische #6


----------



## hoefti5 (25. August 2009)

*AW: Sommerzeit-makrellenzeit*

Wir waren am 15.08.2009 mit der Rederei Trip auf Makrelen Tour! Die Fänge waren gut!
Nur das geschaukel auf dem Schiff war nicht so schön......!Also man sollte auch nur so viele Fische wie Nötig fangen meine ich die Bestände sollten nicht total ausgebeutet werden!So das wir noch viele Jahre unserem Hobby nachgehen können.


----------



## hoefti5 (25. August 2009)

*AW: Sommerzeit-makrellenzeit*

Bei der Rederei Trip kann man sich Eis kaufen 8,00 Euro für einen großen Sack reicht für 3-4 Angler aus und wen man sich das Geld teilt ist es auch billig!


----------



## angelsaxe (5. September 2009)

*AW: Sommerzeit-makrellenzeit*

und war keiner mehr? fahre am samstag letzte mal auf mak. mit trip soll ja nochmal schön wetter werden freue mich schon sind noch paarplätze frei vielleicht trifft man sich ja bin auf der tender...|wavey:


----------



## wallerangler (6. September 2009)

*AW: Sommerzeit-makrellenzeit*

Wir Fahren auch am samstag das letzte mal für dieses jahr , ich konnte aber nur noch plätze auf der estrella bekommen


----------



## angelsaxe (6. September 2009)

*AW: Sommerzeit-makrellenzeit*

hab freitag abend angefragt u. samstag reseviert plätze waren auf der trip junior und tender noch frei komisch. hätte mich echt gefreut estrella war letztens nicht so dolle weil dich von trip sich meist am schwarm einnisten so wie ich zweimal sehen konnte wo ich mit red. groen u. der estrella draussen war. bis der kahn mal in die gänge kommt hihi u. steht ne std. wo kein fisch ist viel spass u. glück wenn fisch da ist fangen eig. alle gut man muss aber auch nen guten platz bekommen...
PS.: vielleicht waren es nur noch 2 u. ihr wolltet mehr angler untergebracht bekommen kurzfristig an board. hm wetter soll ja supi werden hatte eig. diesen samstag gebucht bei re. groen wurde aber wegen sturm abgesagt mir schon gedacht...


----------



## wallerangler (7. September 2009)

*AW: Sommerzeit-makrellenzeit*

Ich bin mit denen bis jetzt immer zufrieden gewesen was ich von Trip nicht sagen kann . Wir sind mit 4 mann unterwegs


----------



## angelsaxe (7. September 2009)

*AW: Sommerzeit-makrellenzeit*

an wallerangler.
nimm ein blaues tuch mit u. wink damit wenn eur schiff gegenüber der trip tende steht winke dann zurück! oder nehm was anderes woran ich dich erkennen kann. hihi:q


----------



## wallerangler (8. September 2009)

*AW: Sommerzeit-makrellenzeit*

Mich er kennste du schon so , ich bin der wo ständig alle haken voll hat


----------



## angelsaxe (8. September 2009)

*AW: Sommerzeit-makrellenzeit*

sicher oder den wels hochhält. ich bin der der dir keine fische mehr übrig lässt locke die alle an meine 20 haken u. dann paar mal auswerfen alle haken voll u. so bleibt nix mehr übrig für euch hihi


----------



## HD4ever (8. September 2009)

*AW: Sommerzeit-makrellenzeit*



krauthis7 schrieb:


> wir waren gestern mit 4 mann von ostende und konnten etwas mehr als 350 makrelen ,2 dorsche verhaften ,es war einfach nur stress pur .




na wenn es Spaß macht ... :m
es fällt dann halt schwer aufzuhören - aber mir reichen immer mal nen paar zum Essen - hab das einmal gemacht mit sonem Massenfang - dann fragt man sich erst hinterher was man mit den ganzen Fischen soll ...


----------



## angelsaxe (11. September 2009)

*AW: Sommerzeit-makrellenzeit*

mein kollege ist erkrankt u. suche kurzfristig noch jemanden für die tour wollte heute nacht fahren u. morgen in scheveningen rausfahren mit trip tender. jemand den ich über bonn köln leverkusen duisburg oberhausen mitnehmen kann?|kopfkrat


----------



## Heiko112 (12. September 2009)

*AW: Sommerzeit-makrellenzeit*

Moin
Würde ja laut hier schreien aber wir sind letztes Wochenende mit der Trip Junior losgewesen bei echt bescheidenen Wetter und noch bescheideren Fängen.

Es wurden keine 100 Makrelen gefangen auf dem gesamten Kutter.

Deswegen werde ich wohl eher den Zandern nachstellen.

mfg
Heiko


----------



## angelsaxe (12. September 2009)

*AW: Sommerzeit-makrellenzeit*

so schlecht? woran liegts? meinste das war ne ausnahme oder ist die saison schon vorbei sonst wollte ich nächstes we. gut das ich nicht alleine wieder gefahren bin u. nur wieder lehrgeld bezahlt hab. gruß


----------



## Heiko112 (12. September 2009)

*AW: Sommerzeit-makrellenzeit*

Beide Trip`s waren draussen und die Tender hatte ne Seebestattung. 

Beide Kähne voll mit Angler und die Makrelen die gefangen wurden die waren im Heringsformat.


Der Kapitän sagte dazu und ich zitiere den mal " Die schwimmen auf dem Weg nach Hause"

Wie es dort im Moment läuft weisse ich nicht letztes Wochenende war es gen null. Ich denke aber auch das es mitlerweile wirklich etwas spät sein könnte.

mfg
Heiko


----------



## angelsaxe (14. September 2009)

*AW: Sommerzeit-makrellenzeit*

Wallerangler wie wars? samstag wurde soweit ich weiss schlecht gefangen mittwoch ging einer mit 3 eimern von bord einer mit 2 denke wetter wurde schlechter kälter u. deshalb schlechtere fänge hoffe wird wieder wochenende besser da wollte ich mit groen hab reserviert hoffe mein kollege kann da...


----------



## wallerangler (14. September 2009)

*AW: Sommerzeit-makrellenzeit*

Tja es war ganz bescheiden ganze 26 Stuck mit 4 Mann . Auch auf den anderen Booten würde nicht viel gefangen so weit ich das gesehen habe . Bei uns auf dem Boot wurden höchstens 150 gefangen und immer nur vereinzelte , ganz selten war mal mehr wie eine dran


----------



## hajduk (20. September 2009)

*AW: Sommerzeit-makrellenzeit*

Hallo,
ich war am Freitag 18.09.09 mit der trip junior draussen.Ich weiß ja das die Saison eigentlich vorbei ist,aber weil die ganze Woche gutes Wetter war hatte ich die Hoffnung doch noch ein paar Makrelen zu bekommen.Am Telefon sagten mir die Leute von trip das noch gut gefangen wird.
An Bord waren insgesamt 43 Leute,bestes Wetter,Wind 2-3.Gefangen wurden gerade mal 14 Makrelen #q . Ich hatte einen Sandaal.Hoch waren drei Makrelen am Paternoster,gefangen bei der zweiten Drift.
Bezeichnend war auch das die Holländer an Bord sich "angeregt" |krach: mit dem Käptn unterhielten.
Auf der Rückfahrt erfuhr ich noch von drei anderen Anglern das diese morgens bei Vrolijk nachgefragt hatten.Dort sagte man aber es sind keine Makrelen mehr da,wir fahren nicht für die paar Fische.
Fazit:Meine dritte Tour mit trip,dritter reinfall #d . Wird wohl Zeit das ich das Boot wechsel.


----------



## angelsaxe (20. September 2009)

*AW: Sommerzeit-makrellenzeit*

mir wurde geschrieben von red. groen das letzten mittwoch noch gut gefangen wurde einer 3 1/2eimer einer zwei das war ne lüge es wurden am samstag mit der maria obwohl der kapitän ohne ende weit rausfuhr am ganzen tag u. obwohl 7 uhr abfahrt anstatt 8 gerademal 20 fische gefangen wurden wenns hoch kommt. der hilfsboy an bord meinte mai juni wären nur schwärme da. vor drei wochen liefs auch schon besch. schade...


----------



## jvt1972 (21. September 2009)

*AW: Sommerzeit-makrellenzeit*

:vik:
also wir (4 angler)haben am samstag von scheveningen aus mit der albatros von redereij vrolijk 144 Makrelen,schellfische.wittlinge verhaften können! :m
nach der tour im hafen haben wir von anderen schiffen tripp und auch unserem partner boot von vrolijk(mir fällt der Name gerade nicht ein)gehört das sehr schlecht gefangen wurde ! wir haben da wohl glück gehabt,zweimal richtig fett in den fisch gekommen zu sein ! http://www.anglerboard.de/board/images/smilies/smil.gif
es waren genau so viele schellis wie makrelen !
die makrelenzeit schein vorbei zu sein !
wir hatten noch einmal GLÜCK. http://www.anglerboard.de/board/images/smilies/anangler.gif


----------

